# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Darse de baja

## kolibri26

¿Cómo puedo eliminar la cuenta del foro?

Gracias!

----------


## MagNity

Hola,
creo que la única forma de eliminar una cuenta del foro (si es que se puede) es hablar con el administrador,... 
Por nuestra parte la única opción sería excluir la cuenta si así lo desea.

----------

